# Baby Snuggles



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*We still haven't come up with an official name for our new cockatiel (and still aren't sure in the gender because "she" is doing the whistle/chatter that Chewy used to do when we thought she was a boy!  "she" is 12 weeks now) But for now we are just in love with "her" personality  She loves to be around us and is just a great bird!





*


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*The video does not seem to work:S*


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*hmm, it works for me when I click the link :S*


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

I think you keep getting more tiels because they match your sweater and blend right in. It seems you have a way with the tiels. If it is a boy I would name him Sebastian. If it is a girl..............not sure .


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

How cute, Snuggles is really enjoying cuddle time! 
I love how in the end he/she gave you a couple of birdie kisses, Snuggles is a sweetheart.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I think "Snuggles" would be a great name for him/her!!

S/he is adorable and absolutely loving all the attention from Mom! *


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Aw, I can see it now  What a sweetheart! Snuggles is a cute name *


----------



## pmiaria (Jan 26, 2011)

Congratulations Jill! How sweet he/she is. Every time I see your videos you make me want to add a cockatiel to my flock... Then I take a look at all 8 of them and........


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Funny! When I was watching the video, I thought Snuggles is the perfect name. And a boy or a girl could be named Snuggles. What a sweetheart!


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Thanks everyone! Then we would have 2 "foods" - Chip and Chewy, and two "lovies" - Kissy and Snuggles :laughing: I will definitely throw it into the name pool  Although we are leaning more towards a boy because the whistling is becoming a little more extensive than what Chewy's was. It's all a mystery! I keep trying to get it on video but he/she only does it when I leave the room *


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*


pmiaria said:



Congratulations Jill! How sweet he/she is. Every time I see your videos you make me want to add a cockatiel to my flock... Then I take a look at all 8 of them and........

Click to expand...

They really are amazing birds! Not extremely tolerant of budgies all the time  but if you're looking for a pal to sit on your shoulder all day and offer unconditional love, a tiel is the bird for you!  I think Dee would agree!*


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


BirdCrazyJill said:





They really are amazing birds! Not extremely tolerant of budgies all the time  but if you're looking for a pal to sit on your shoulder all day and offer unconditional love, a tiel is the bird for you!  I think Dee would agree!

Click to expand...

Yes, M'am!*


----------



## Mikey Did It (May 14, 2009)

*What a little cutie he is!!!*

Congrats on a beautiful little guy (or girl)!!! Great video -- you're a good head scratcher!!!


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*haha I know all the right spots *


----------



## Bernard (Dec 31, 2014)

*It's very tame. Nice bonding*


----------



## jckeets (Jun 15, 2014)

Awe whatever gender your baby is he/she is just loving some mommy love. So precious and cuddly.


----------

